
Improving Connect to enable more platforms - jorgeortiz85
https://stripe.com/blog/connect-updates
======
edoceo
Would love to play but Stripe banned my business for violating their TOS -
then allows others in the exact same restricted space to use their platform. I
asked Patrick about it, no reply.

~~~
edwinwee
Hm, could you email me at edwin@stripe.com and I can take a look into this?

------
ap46
This was the reply I got when I asked about lack of framework based examples

> Thanks for reaching out! We don't have an Angular 2 example for Managed
> Accounts specifically, but that's a good idea!

Damn right it is a good idea, they absolutely don't make it developer
friendly.

